# Bones show that cannibalism helped Britain's earliest settlers survive the ice age.



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wulfdot said:


> Would you say the heart is good enough to make jerky out of?


O, definitely. Enjoy!:dry:


----------



## The Flying Elvi (Jul 15, 2009)

They must have run out of cheese.


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

bllleeeghh this thread is making me sick

but very interesting read roud:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

How's that for irony. A group of people survive by mauling and digesting the people of the group.


----------

